# Lets talk side bar stabilization set-ups on hunting rigs?



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im using a 7 or 8" bar with probably 12oz on it mounted low on the riser to hunt with. have a 11" front with 7oz on it and it balances out somewhat how i want. For whatever reason, I cant shoot my PSE Phenom without a side bar
I've changed the backbar location since this pic, it's now on the back of the riser instead of front


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

2012 Hoyt vector turbo 11 .5 inch 6.6 ounce octane up front and 7inch 5.1 ounce with one octane 2ounce weight and one 5 3/8 ounce stokerized. holds steady.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice,keep em' coming...........................


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the Dead Center Level Hunter on my Elite Energy 35 and love all the ways you can adjust and set it up..Check them out on the web site: www.deadcenterarchery.com Sorry no pictures, I can not figure out why i can't download them..


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

Doinker tactical. Love the way it balances the bow


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Its hardly a fad for me. My hunting bows have had them since the 90's. 










18" main with 3 oz
10" rear with 12 oz.










10" with 4 oz
8" with 12 oz.










Supra rigged same as Freak above.










Older Supra rigged with a 10" and an 8". Don't remember the weights. 6 & 10?









D350 with pair of 10's. Maybe 6+10 oz?


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Just started using one and I like it so far. 8" front and 6" side/back.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

This was my first year using a sidebar. There's so many advantages, I know I will use one on ever bow 
in the future. My pins settle so much faster & once I'm settled in the pins sit super steady.I've had bows 
that at full draw my pins tend to sit right under where I need poi and I need to lift up a little. Other bows, 
that tend to sit right above causing me to have to push down. With the sidebar set up & tweaked, my 
pins tend to fall right where I need them allowing me to relax a lot more for the shot. 

Only thing that took a little getting use to was when I am standing, holding my bow. I like to stand as 
much as possible and use a leg bow holder, usually turning the bow where it sits flush against my chest. 
At first, it was a little awkward getting the bow turned when it's time to shoot. After a couple kills it pretty 
much disappeared from thought and became more natural. So, no biggey.

2013 Elite Answer with Doinker Unity (Med.) package. 12" & 10" side. Mine came with quick disconnects on 
the front and side. From Eagle archery. I run 3oz. up front and 10oz on the side. I really like the 421 weight 
system. Gives a lot configurations.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Its hardly a fad for me. My hunting bows have had them since the 90's.


How is using the 10° down on the front feel for ya? Do you feel any improvement over just straight? Really want to give it a try.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

I am doin this very soon. Nice set ups fellas!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been running 2 B-Stinger Pro Hunters on my Matrix, very efficient set-up for me...a 12" bar with 4oz. up front and an 8' bar with 8oz. to the side.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I just ordered a Dead Level Hunter set this morning. I'm very interested to give a side bar a try.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Subscribed.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's my current set up.....










Just switched the mount and holds even better now also easier to maneuver,....










15 in bee stinger with 4oz

8 in bee stinger with 12oz 

This set up holds the best I have ever had, between the limb stops and the bars my sight picture is virtually still.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

bbentley392t said:


> I've been running 2 B-Stinger Pro Hunters on my Matrix, very efficient set-up for me...a 12" bar with 4oz. up front and an 8' bar with 8oz. to the side.
> 
> View attachment 1843151


Bro, that's a SICK looking bow, love the camo Max-1 riser and black limbs.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there some kind of bracket for using the lower mount hole?


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

How much of a difference does it make with the side stabilizer on? To be honest, I never even thought of trying that.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

ocxgeno said:


> Is there some kind of bracket for using the lower mount hole?


Dead center makes the one I have


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

NJ Predator said:


> How much of a difference does it make with the side stabilizer on? To be honest, I never even thought of trying that.


More than I can even explain..... It needs to be set up right... You can't use a side bar if you use some dinky 4 inch piece of rubber on the front.

And don't worry about the weight the front and side counter balance each other at full draw. 

When it's right as soon as you draw bow is level and stays level through out the entire shot, also let's say your pin is holding low or bobbing low out of x just move the backbar down a little and the pin sits steady. It's a crude example but you get the idea


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

Slingshot said:


> Dead center makes the one I have


I've been looking at that one. Does it hold well on your Judgement? Do you have to tighten it down often, or does it stay put? I know that hole is not exactly "round", so its all up to the the actual mount with the leather washers having to hold and stay in place.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

ocxgeno said:


> Is there some kind of bracket for using the lower mount hole?


Arrow Engineering Products or AEP makes a riser mount. Make sure you order the right size for your bow. 
This is the one for Hoyt and Elite bows.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Works great..... It's a big clamp so the shape of the hole is irrelevant..... There is no moment at all when it tightens down. I like it better in the lower position and for the record the judgement is amazing....pretty much perfect specs and shoots fantastic


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

bbentley392t said:


> I've been running 2 B-Stinger Pro Hunters on my Matrix, very efficient set-up for me...a 12" bar with 4oz. up front and an 8' bar with 8oz. to the side.
> 
> View attachment 1843151


What is the total length of your front bar with the resonator on there? I want to be able to shoot this set up in a Hunter class as well.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

NJ Predator said:


> How much of a difference does it make with the side stabilizer on? To be honest, I never even thought of trying that.


Give it a try and you will be amazed at how much better your bow holds.

I was skeptical and worried about the extra weight in a treestand. I don't think I will ever go back.

I am running 12" 3 oz. B-stinger on the front and 8" 3 oz. side-bar. Going to experiment with more back weight this off season though.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Man...to drop the coin or to not drop the coin. So want to put an order in for a set up. It would be $269.75. Bee Stinger 12" Pro Hunter(8 oz weight), 10" Pro Hunter(8 oz weight), Extra 4 oz pro hunter weight and he AEP riser bracket. Part of that 269 is $27 in shipping. 

I could sell my black Stokerized Hunter as well. Maybe make back $50-70....


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

chasemukluk said:


> Man...to drop the coin or to not drop the coin. So want to put an order in for a set up. It would be $269.75. Bee Stinger 12" Pro Hunter, 10" Pro Hunter, Extra 4 oz pro hunter weight and he AEP riser bracket. Part of that 269 is $27 in shipping.
> 
> I could sell my black Stokerized Hunter as well. Maybe make back $50-70....


Dang, seriously? I didn't know this configuration would set me back that much


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Daniel75 said:


> Dang, seriously? I didn't know this configuration would set me back that much


I may be able to save some as these prices were directly from Bee Stinger and AEP. Checking Lancaster now...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BradMc26 said:


> Give it a try and you will be amazed at how much better your bow holds.
> 
> I was skeptical and worried about the extra weight in a treestand. I don't think I will ever go back.
> 
> I am running 12" 3 oz. B-stinger on the front and 8" 3 oz. side-bar. Going to experiment with more back weight this off season though.


Try something in the 6oz to 10oz range on that back bar to start off with and you'll see a difference.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

This is first time I used one for hunting and I like it


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

chasemukluk said:


> What is the total length of your front bar with the resonator on there? I want to be able to shoot this set up in a Hunter class as well.


The SIMS Deresonator doesn't add any length to the B-Stinger because it sets on the bar behind the end weights...The Quick Disconnect will add length to the stab but not the rubber dampner. 
With the 12" length for hunter class, if you're wanting to run a QD buy a 10" stab, if you're not gonna run a QD a 12" will be fine.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

How do you determine if you need a sidebar? And what side to put in on?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Slingshot said:


> More than I can even explain..... It needs to be set up right... You can't use a side bar if you use some dinky 4 inch piece of rubber on the front.
> 
> And don't worry about the weight the front and side counter balance each other at full draw.
> 
> When it's right as soon as you draw bow is level and stays level through out the entire shot, also let's say your pin is holding low or bobbing low out of x just move the backbar down a little and the pin sits steady. It's a crude example but you get the idea


Makes perfect sense, thanks for the example. I can't wait to get this E35 holding "like its in a vise" :tongue:


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, lot's of things are back ordered with all the new Bee Stinger products coming out soon. Here is what I have come up with.

Direct From Bee Stinger and AEP: $269.75 including shipping from both places. (Everything I need available)

Lancaster for Stabs and weight, AEP for Riser attachment: $240.70 including shipping (both stabs with weight back ordered)

No Back Order, 3 companies: Stabs from Lancaster, Riser mount from AEP, Extra 4 oz weight from Bee Stinger: $254.70 including shipping. 

Conclusion: I think I am going to wait until the new Bee Stinger products come out and go from there.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel75 said:


> Dang, seriously? I didn't know this configuration would set me back that much


I use fender washers for weights.... They weigh . 33 oz apiece you can but 100 for like 10 bucks once I have the weighs the way I want just hit them with rattle can flat black.

Here's another tip use sidebars they are much cheaper that's what I have 15 and 8 costs about 150 new plus the washers the only additional cost is the mount


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Richard932 said:


> How do you determine if you need a sidebar? And what side to put in on?


it depends on you, some people use it to counter the weight balance the quiver brings, which brings the balance dead center if everything is in tune


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> The SIMS Deresonator doesn't add any length to the B-Stinger because it sets on the bar behind the end weights...The Quick Disconnect will add length to the stab but not the rubber dampner.
> With the 12" length for hunter class, if you're wanting to run a QD buy a 10" stab, if you're not gonna run a QD a 12" will be fine.


Thanks! I will not be using a QD on this set up so that will work perfect. Eventually may go to more of an open class set up, so I could use either my 10" or 12" as a sidebar.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm tempted to try a sidebar but i'm just not convinced i'll notice a difference. Can you honestly notice an improvement in your arrow grouping?


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 10" bar on the front and a 6" on the back... I also shoot the hunter class so when I add my offset bracket and quick connects I can only run a 10" out front as I cannot exceed 12 total inches out off the front of the bow. My picture isn't very good since I took it off a video. I just added the bar after Christmas, and I made the offset bracket from two pieces of aluminum that I drilled and tapped so I can move it up and down as well as in and out. I also removed one of the weights off the front bar and added it to the back bar (2 out front 4 out back).


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Feeling generous today.... Check out the end of my stabilizer in relation to the end of my arrow.....










It's that way by design I get every bit of benefit from the bars with no sacrifice. The arrow will always take up that space in front of the bow when nocked, no need to compromise.


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

Slingshot said:


> Works great..... It's a big clamp so the shape of the hole is irrelevant..... There is no moment at all when it tightens down. I like it better in the lower position and for the record the judgement is amazing....pretty much perfect specs and shoots fantastic


Cool. I just ordered it.

Yep! I love my Judgement. I just need to do some tweeking that has nothing to do with the bow. I'm not steady enough for it, so I'm going to try and move the stabs around. My current set up isn't exactly like I'd like it. This was what I wanted to try, so seeing yours just pushed me over the edge to just buy it today!


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

cconte said:


> Cool. I just ordered it.
> 
> Yep! I love my Judgement. I just need to do some tweeking that has nothing to do with the bow. I'm not steady enough for it, so I'm going to try and move the stabs around. My current set up isn't exactly like I'd like it. This was what I wanted to try, so seeing yours just pushed me over the edge to just buy it today!


Good deal.... You will like it


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like 10"/3-4oz out front and 6"/8-10oz side bar are the most popular combo?


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Looks like 10"/3-4oz out front and 6"/8-10oz side bar are the most popular combo?


Really depends on what bow you have..... 

Riser design will dictate the weight a little, some bows are longer above the grip than below and require a bit more weight. 

Also the shorter the front bar the more weight you need with it, same goes for the rear.


----------



## teamkeystone (Jun 26, 2013)

keep the stokerized and add an ss1 the true original sidemount!!! best stabilizer there is hands down


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I run a 12" with 4oz on the front and 10" with 8oz on the back. All Vendetta.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Vendetta "smoke city" set. 10" rear with 7 oz and 8 front with 4oz. 1" eyebolt so more like 9" on front.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

When setting up to get proper weight/position etc....

Does downward angle come into play? I'm referring to shooting out of a treestand of course.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have notseen it to be really a big deal. I set up normal and then I actually found it hold awesome when angling down since the weight is hanging of the front but thats just my opinion.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wyetterp said:


> How is using the 10° down on the front feel for ya? Do you feel any improvement over just straight? Really want to give it a try.


Not much difference when using the shorter hunting rods. If you run a lot of weight on your main rod you might know the difference (say 8+ oz on a 10"+ rod?). 

The down angle lowers the CG of the assembly slightly and puts the weight slightly further from the grip when compared to a straight mount. This can help keep the bow plumb and make the pin settle out a little faster when you hit your anchor. 

All minor differences....


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Not much difference when using the shorter hunting rods. If you run a lot of weight on your main rod you might know the difference (say 8+ oz on a 10"+ rod?).
> 
> The down angle lowers the CG of the assembly slightly and puts the weight slightly further from the grip when compared to a straight mount. This can help keep the bow plumb and make the pin settle out a little faster when you hit your anchor.
> 
> All minor differences....


Agreed....I tried it both ways for awhile and like the way the 10 degree down feels better than it straight.


----------



## SpyderMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone have a Spyder set up with a side bar? Looking into it.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

This is what mine looked liked


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

roughneck1 said:


> I'm tempted to try a sidebar but i'm just not convinced i'll notice a difference. Can you honestly notice an improvement in your arrow grouping?


You'll notice a difference in the way the pins sit on target. Holds a lot steadier. Really reduces pin float. 



tmorelli said:


> Not much difference when using the shorter hunting rods. If you run a lot of weight on your main rod you might know the difference (say 8+ oz on a 10"+ rod?).
> 
> The down angle lowers the CG of the assembly slightly and puts the weight slightly further from the grip when compared to a straight mount. This can help keep the bow plumb and make the pin settle out a little faster when you hit your anchor.
> 
> All minor differences....


Thanks. Going to have to order a new qdc. Looks like it would be a little more comfortable. 


One added thing I noticed. When I add the doinker unity it really hushed my bow up a lot. Way more then 
the 7" stab I had before. Wasn't really expecting that. Maybe from a mix of the weight & the doinker itself.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bump this thread, I like it..............


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you all recommend getting a kit for a first timer, or piecing it together?


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone using one of these out west? Looks like a nightmare to use spot and stalk in the brush country. Could you accomplish the same thing by weighing all of your accessories and adding the same amount of weigh on the opposite side of the riser?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

MAXXIS31 said:


> Anyone using one of these out west? Looks like a nightmare to use spot and stalk in the brush country. Could you accomplish the same thing by weighing all of your accessories and adding the same amount of weigh on the opposite side of the riser?


I do. Run a 15" main with a QD and 10 oz. plus the Sims rubber thingy, and a 12" out the back with 12 oz. and the rubber thingy on my modded 737. Don't know what the set-up will be on the new bow, CS34, but I imaging a little lighter out front.

I haven't had a problem with it fir antelope, muleys or elk.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

ClintRhodes said:


> Do you all recommend getting a kit for a first timer, or piecing it together?



There are a lot of really nice "kits" out there. You'd probably save a little buying the kit vs. piecing together. 
Unless you search the classies. I know the doinker unity is cheaper then piecing together & had a few upgrades.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

wyetterp said:


> There are a lot of really nice "kits" out there. You'd probably save a little buying the kit vs. piecing together.
> Unless you search the classies. I know the doinker unity is cheaper then piecing together & had a few upgrades.


I looked on the website. Where do you find the Doinker Unity?


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

Slingshot said:


> More than I can even explain..... It needs to be set up right... You can't use a side bar if you use some dinky 4 inch piece of rubber on the front.
> 
> And don't worry about the weight the front and side counter balance each other at full draw.
> 
> When it's right as soon as you draw bow is level and stays level through out the entire shot, also let's say your pin is holding low or bobbing low out of x just move the backbar down a little and the pin sits steady. It's a crude example but you get the idea


Yeah I get it a little bit. Thanks for the info. I'm going to have to give it a try next time I'm at my local bow shop


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> I looked on the website. Where do you find the Doinker Unity?


http://www.doinker.com/shop/category.php?id_category=219


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

ClintRhodes said:


> http://www.doinker.com/shop/category.php?id_category=219


Holy crap. I don't know how I missed the shop tab on the website. I think I was too focused in on the products section. LOL.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Im using a 7 or 8" bar with probably 12oz on it mounted low on the riser to hunt with. have a 11" front with 7oz on it and it balances out somewhat how i want. For whatever reason, I cant shoot my PSE Phenom without a side bar
> I've changed the backbar location since this pic, it's now on the back of the riser instead of front


does it shoot any better since you changed your back bar location


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

I use a 15" front bar with 6 oz and a 10" side bar with 12 oz... could probably run a lot more weight if I wanted on this Heli-m... There is no doubt my pin float is reduced and my sight is dead level when I hit anchor.

it's not for everyone but there is a reason that the pros shoot with stabilizers even for indoors....


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

chasemukluk said:


> I looked on the website. Where do you find the Doinker Unity?


Bought mine here. 

http://www.eaglearchery.com/Doinker-Unity-Hunter-Stabilizer-Package

Great c.s.! Prices hard to beat.


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

SpyderMonkey said:


> Anyone have a Spyder set up with a side bar? Looking into it.


Spyder 34...12"/4oz front, 8"/12oz back, mounted low on Doinker PSB mount...B Stingers


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

chasemukluk said:


> What is the total length of your front bar with the resonator on there? I want to be able to shoot this set up in a Hunter class as well.


Sorry for the late response, I work graveyard shift and was sleeping when you asked this questions...anyway I'm damn near 14" with the bar, bracket & QD.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried the front and side bar last hunting season it just made my rig to heavy for long hunts from the truck be nice in a tree stand though.


----------



## skooba (Sep 11, 2013)

What is the best side bar mount for a e32 and where to get?


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the one thing to remember is that, as far as function of the stabilizer, there's no replacement for length. as the stab gets shorter the weight must increase by the square of the reduction to have the same effect on movement. there fore 4 oz. on a 30" target stab becomes way too heavy on a 12" hunting bar......ie....."no replacement for length". just keep in mind that the weight on a short stab has to be quit a bit heavier than that on a long stab to have the same effect on reducing movement. 
most guys don't want to carry around enough weight on their hunting bows to actually make a hunting stab worth being on the bow.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

salmon killer said:


> I tried the front and side bar last hunting season it just made my rig to heavy for long hunts from the truck be nice in a tree stand though.


I think the positive outweighs the negative in every way.....

We are talking about an extra pound at most pound and a half, however the benefit is far greater when it's time to take the shot. 

You can stalk the same with longer bars, just hold the bow string down by the grip, the bar will sit on your arm and not really ever be in the way. The ability to shot further more accurately especially when fatigued is worth carrying the extra weight.

Think about it this way if you could shoot a mule deer buck that you stalked for 6 hours at 60 yards instead of 40 yards it's always worth it.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

tag


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used them the past several years. Here are my 2 current rigs. My halo 34X has a 12" smooth stability out front with thr large weight hub plus 3 ounce weight and the side is a 10" smooth stability high roller with matching hub. Genetix mutation is my light weight rig and its running the aae western hunter kit which is 10" out front with 1 weight and 8" on the side with 4 weights
View attachment 1843993
View attachment 1843994


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Great thread. Does anyone have pictures of a Spyder 30 with front and side stabs? I would like to get a side stab. Not sure what length or weight to start with? Right now I have a 10" with 2 oz weight.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

SierraMtns said:


> Great thread. Does anyone have pictures of a Spyder 30 with front and side stabs? I would like to get a side stab. Not sure what length or weight to start with? Right now I have a 10" with 2 oz weight.


Post #54 looks like a Spyder. Not sure if it's a 30 though.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

ClintRhodes said:


> Post #54 looks like a Spyder. Not sure if it's a 30 though.


Yeah I think its a Spyder 34? I am more looking at how guys set up their 30" ATA bows.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

SierraMtns said:


> Yeah I think its a Spyder 34? I am more looking at how guys set up their 30" ATA bows.


Yeah I have a 32 ATA. I'm thinking a 10" and 8" combo.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

SierraMtns said:


> Yeah I think its a Spyder 34? I am more looking at how guys set up their 30" ATA bows.


It's a spyder turbo,.... Only you can adjust it the way you need it


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

10 inches out front and 8 on the side 3 oz up front 5 oz oz the rear. 
Thats on cst


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's mine on my cpxl. I have my silver target weights on now, but when hunting I go with all black weights. I run 5 oz up front and 7 oz out the side for target. And I run 4 oz out the front and side for hunting.

I have a doinker elite fatty and a doinker elite hunter.

Here are some pics.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet CPXL!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Slingshot said:


> I think the positive outweighs the negative in every way.....We are talking about an extra pound at most pound and a half, however the benefit is far greater when it's time to take the shot. You can stalk the same with longer bars, just hold the bow string down by the grip, the bar will sit on your arm and not really ever be in the way. The ability to shot further more accurately especially when fatigued is worth carrying the extra weight. Think about it this way if you could shoot a mule deer buck that you stalked for 6 hours at 60 yards instead of 40 yards it's always worth it.


SlingShot is absolutely right, the ability to hold ROCK STEADY and have complete confidence in your shot at "longer distances" is worth the trade off...


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Sweet CPXL!


Thanks


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be trying this setup this off season. I'm getting new stabs for my target rig so I'll move my old ones over to my hunting bow. Kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, im curious enough to want to try this. i honestly dont see it a help , but feel some go fo the "looks" of the set up. if i can get a steadier hold, i may give it a go or at least see how it feels. that said i have a carbon spyder turbo, so where would be a good starting point on weights front/rear? my buddy c cape on here shoots a vendetta set up and i like the looks of it. id want a 12" front i think and angled down like some i see here. 

its the vendetta set up or a bee stinger..a normal looking b stinger, not the odd saturn weight deal. where can i see options on these or does anyone have a set up they are looking to sell?


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> I've been running 2 B-Stinger Pro Hunters on my Matrix, very efficient set-up for me...a 12" bar with 4oz. up front and an 8' bar with 8oz. to the side.
> 
> View attachment 1843151



i like this set up. is this a kit? if not, what all is need for this?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

fountain said:


> ok, im curious enough to want to try this. i honestly dont see it a help , but feel some go fo the "looks" of the set up. if i can get a steadier hold, i may give it a go or at least see how it feels. that said i have a carbon spyder turbo, so where would be a good starting point on weights front/rear? my buddy c cape on here shoots a vendetta set up and i like the looks of it. id want a 12" front i think and angled down like some i see here.



The amount of weight on your bars and the angle of your side rod will all depend on you, there's not a universal formula or standard...but with that being said and as I've shown previously in this thread, on my Carbon Matrix after trying several different weight and length combos the 12"/4oz. & 8"/8oz. seemed to work the best for me personally.



fountain said:


> i like this set up. is this a kit? if not, what all is need for this?


Again...

My stabilizer set up is NOT a kit, I went through a long trial & error process to find the correct amount of weigh and length of bars...along with the perfect bracket for my specific set up & needs. Up front I'm using a 12" B-Stinger Pro Hunter (w/desonator) and 4oz. of weight, to the side I'm using an 8" B-Stinger Pro Hunter (w/deresonator) and 8oz. Of weight...my mount is the "Extended Matrix" side bracket built by Coach Bernie.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

fountain said:


> ok, im curious enough to want to try this. i honestly dont see it a help , but feel some go fo the "looks" of the set up. if i can get a steadier hold, i may give it a go or at least see how it feels. that said i have a carbon spyder turbo, so where would be a good starting point on weights front/rear? my buddy c cape on here shoots a vendetta set up and i like the looks of it. id want a 12" front i think and angled down like some i see here.
> 
> its the vendetta set up or a bee stinger..a normal looking b stinger, not the odd saturn weight deal. where can i see options on these or does anyone have a set up they are looking to sell?


If you get a Vendetta set up from Chris (he is a dealer for us) we will swap out shafts, heads etc until you are happy. Like mentioned above everyone is different. I would strongly encourage you to get one and give it a couple weeks to allow you and your body to get used to it and then if its still not the right length or weight we will swap things around until you get to where you are good. Stabilizers cost a good amount of money. No reason to get stuck with a set up that dosent work for you. 

Jason


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> View attachment 1844473
> 
> 
> 10 inches out front and 8 on the side 3 oz up front 5 oz oz the rear.
> Thats on cst


Wow!!! That is just flat out awesome.Are your weights powder coated ?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

hoytalphamax said:


> Are your weights powder coated ?


I'm sure they are, but after they are officially unveiled tomorrow at the ATA show...everyone will now have the option of ordering OEM colored 1oz. & 4oz. stack weights from B-Stinger. 

:wink:


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm sure they are, but after they are officially unveiled tomorrow at the ATA show...everyone will now have the option of ordering OEM colored 1oz. & 4oz. stack weights from B-Stinger.
> 
> :wink:


Badass! I can't wait to get some new weights for my premiere bars now!!!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

jfuller17 said:


> If you get a Vendetta set up from Chris (he is a dealer for us) we will swap out shafts, heads etc until you are happy. Like mentioned above everyone is different. I would strongly encourage you to get one and give it a couple weeks to allow you and your body to get used to it and then if its still not the right length or weight we will swap things around until you get to where you are good. Stabilizers cost a good amount of money. No reason to get stuck with a set up that dosent work for you.
> 
> Jason


So your telling me that if I order from you and don't like it you would exchange for a different bar weather I would need something shorter or longer ? 

If that's the case then boys and girls,that is customer service right there.

I know where my next sit will come from..Do you have a web sight ?


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is what I'm running as of now.Doinker Tactical,with 421 weight system.I can never keep the bolt that holds it to the bow tight.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

jfuller17 said:


> If you get a Vendetta set up from Chris (he is a dealer for us) we will swap out shafts, heads etc until you are happy. Like mentioned above everyone is different. I would strongly encourage you to get one and give it a couple weeks to allow you and your body to get used to it and then if its still not the right length or weight we will swap things around until you get to where you are good. Stabilizers cost a good amount of money. No reason to get stuck with a set up that dosent work for you.
> 
> Jason


if you are in nashville, just send him home with me a package set for me!


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

hoytalphamax said:


> So your telling me that if I order from you and don't like it you would exchange for a different bar weather I would need something shorter or longer ?
> 
> If that's the case then boys and girls,that is customer service right there.
> 
> I know where my next sit will come from..Do you have a web sight ?


Here is a link to their web site. They have some awesome new colors and products that were just released. 

http://www.vendettaarchery.net/product.php


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks

I have always been a doinker guy.Mainly because the first stabilizer system I got was because Bill was at a 3D shoot and let me try all different kinds of lengths and he help me with sitting it up.

But anyone that is willing to exchange things so the buyer can find what really works best for them is really really nice.

They are not cheap and takes a lot of trial and error,especially for guys who don't have a clue where or how to move them to get the best hold.

I've had this tactical for 5 months and I'm still moving it around every few weeks.


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

here's my omen max, 9oz in front, 21oz in back balances well


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Panthers71 said:


> View attachment 1845517
> 
> here's my omen max, 9oz in front, 21oz in back balances well


Holly man thats a lot of weight.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

How does a post that says 

" HUNTING " 

Flourish in GP ?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Inc. said:


> How does a post that says
> 
> " HUNTING "
> 
> Flourish in GP ?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

hoytalphamax said:


> So your telling me that if I order from you and don't like it you would exchange for a different bar weather I would need something shorter or longer ?
> 
> If that's the case then boys and girls,that is customer service right there.
> 
> I know where my next sit will come from..Do you have a web sight ?


Sorry to be late on the reply but yes we will. We always have and always will. Its not smart for me or you to have you shooting something that isnt working for you. We want everyone to be as happy as they can be.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

fountain said:


> if you are in nashville, just send him home with me a package set for me!


I wish I was.......this year it just didnt work out. Maybe next year.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Inc. said:


> How does a post that says
> 
> " HUNTING "
> 
> Flourish in GP ?


Simple....

This is a set up question for stabilizers, there is a lot of good info on this thread for all shooters. 

Cheer up and shoot straight.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

hoytalphamax said:


> Wow!!! That is just flat out awesome.Are your weights powder coated ?


No sir thats ur custom 3 dollar spray paint from wally world.


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am going to give this a try. On the Doinker Unity series, couple questions....

Can anyone confirm if the Unity series fits the Carbon Spyder Turbo?

It appears it comes with their standard Adjustable offset mount in the kit. Does this allow up/down back bar adjustment or just side to side?

Assuming it is just side to side, looks like you need to get the fully adjustable offset mount http://www.doinker.com/shop/product.php?id_product=185 in order to get up/down adjust?

Does that mount work with the CST?

Has anyone had issues with these (more) complicated mounts failing? Do they hold well?

It says they come with a "serrated washer which may damage bow finish". Seems like this could be an issue with a carbon bow? Maybe a rubber washer would be better along with some light loctite?

Thanks!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

The mount if fully adjustable in both up/down and side to side..I can not answer the fit question,I am pretty sure Doinker had a special off set bracket to fit the element and matrix.

I would call or shoot on of them a PM in here.

Please let us know what you find out about fitment.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Keep em' coming......................


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

anybody else?


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

You see a lot of gadgets from 3D bleed over into hunting. Some good some bad....feather weight arrows, lack of silencing components on the string are two I can think of off the top of my head. So why wouldn't some folks use super long stabilizer and side bars etc.

It's kinda' funny though that everyone talks about a 35 inch bow being to heavy or cumbersome to hunt with but then add all the extra weight plus add things that will make the bow more awkward and they say how good "that" is. 

IMHO you WANT accuracy in hunting for sure but if I can hit a 1.5 inch circle most every time at the distance I normally hunt..........I don't need to add a bunch of gadgets so I can hit a quarter every time at the same distance...........save that for the 12 ring where it matters......but to each his own and that's what makes archery so great.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Just sold my old Stokerized a couple days ago. I ended up buying the Doinker Unity package in black to go on my GT500. I bought the small package at 10" and 8". The reason I went with this rather than the Bee Stinger is because I would need to buy more weight for the Bee Stinger so it would have actually been a little more expensive to go that route. The reason I went with the 10" and 8" is because with the QD I will be around 11.5" out front. 

I paid $238 shipped from Little Jons/Eagle Archery. Minus the $55 I got for my Stokerized. So I am all in for about $183. I'll share some pics when I get it set up!!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> Just sold my old Stokerized a couple days ago. I ended up buying the Doinker Unity package in black to go on my GT500. I bought the small package at 10" and 8". The reason I went with this rather than the Bee Stinger is because I would need to buy more weight for the Bee Stinger so it would have actually been a little more expensive to go that route. The reason I went with the 10" and 8" is because with the QD I will be around 11.5" out front.
> 
> I paid $238 shipped from Little Jons/Eagle Archery. Minus the $55 I got for my Stokerized. So I am all in for about $183. I'll share some pics when I get it set up!!


The Unity's lenght have the QD which is 1 3/4 inch and the side bar bracket 1/4 inch thick figured into overall lenght, the front bar will be only be 8 inch's to end of weight stack. Your only going to be 10 inch's out front not 11.5 like your thinking. 

Post 48 by Robin Hall http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1066891204


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

RuntCX2 said:


> The Unity's lenght have the QD which is 1 3/4 inch and the side bar bracket 1/4 inch thick figured into overall lenght, the front bar will be only be 8 inch's to end of weight stack. Your only going to be 10 inch's out front not 11.5 like your thinking.
> 
> Post 48 by Robin Hall http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1066891204


I found that yesterday after I ordered. I emailed and they let me change my order. Glad I came across that. Thank you!


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Anymore on PSEs??


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

chasemukluk said:


> I found that yesterday after I ordered. I emailed and they let me change my order. Glad I came across that. Thank you!


I had a medium unity package at one time, really liked it a lot and sold it to fund a new purchase.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Was the 11.5" out front and 8.5" down low. Took the weight off front and put em on the lower and holds like a dream


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

ocxgeno said:


> Was the 11.5" out front and 8.5" down low. Took the weight off front and put em on the lower and holds like a dream


I can't really tell how the side bar is mounted? I am trying to figure out how to mount a side bar to my S30. There is a hole that I think is for a fixed quiver. Not sure if that spot will work?


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm using the fuse side blade adapter... used an external tooth lock washer to make sure itd stay


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> Im using a 7 or 8" bar with probably 12oz on it mounted low on the riser to hunt with. have a 11" front with 7oz on it and it balances out somewhat how i want. For whatever reason, I cant shoot my PSE Phenom without a side bar
> I've changed the backbar location since this pic, it's now on the back of the riser instead of front


Nice Lookin Rig JHENS87!!!


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

deadquiet said:


> IMHO you WANT accuracy in hunting for sure but if I can hit a 1.5 inch circle most every time at the distance I normally hunt..........I don't need to add a bunch of gadgets so I can hit a quarter every time at the same distance...........save that for the 12 ring where it matters......but to each his own and that's what makes archery so great.


x2 on that... 

When I was preparing last summer for my FIRST deer hunting season with a compound bow, I tried a 12" front bar and an 8" side bar. Sure, it felt solid and steady. But the closer and closer it got to go-time, I was going back the other way. Ended up with nothing more than a dampener out front (5" Axiom GLZ with 8 oz. harmonic disc), and I was shooting just as accurately (from a tree stand at that). My 34" bow was shooting great without weight out front and side. Maneuverability is important to me when white-tailed deer hunting, and I discovered that the extra weight and additional "appendages" on my bow wasn't worth it... to me.


----------



## edge1771 (Jun 14, 2011)

What side brackets are you guys using? Which is the best for the price?


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

edge1771 said:


> What side brackets are you guys using? Which is the best for the price?


There are a lot of companies that make brackets for one or two side bars. 

Dead Center Archery Products
AEP
Doinker
Shrewd

To name a few.

It really all depends on what you want to achieve and how you want to attach it. Some attach to the front stabilizer hole, some attach to the riser itself. It is like everything else in that you can throw any amount of money at it that you want. You can typically find really good prices on lightly used gear in the classified on here. 

I bought a 12" front bar and 10" side bar from Carbofast on sale, DCAP 10* front QD, and DCAP HD Offset bar with QD. I have roughly $150 in to it including shipping. That price doesn't include weights. I spent a pretty penny on some Ray Knight's tungsten carbide weights.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> Im using a 7 or 8" bar with probably 12oz on it mounted low on the riser to hunt with. have a 11" front with 7oz on it and it balances out somewhat how i want. For whatever reason, I cant shoot my PSE Phenom without a side bar
> I've changed the backbar location since this pic, it's now on the back of the riser instead of front


Nice Phenom. Glad to see it's getting love from others too!

I also changed mine from the regular stab mount to the lowest inside riser mount and it made a world of a difference on how it holds on target. Seems like the lower the side bar, it balances much better. I'm using a 10" B-Stinger Sport Hunter up front and a 6" B-Stinger Sport Hunter for a single side. I've found that this bow does NOT need longer stabs. What I do different: I run the "stock" 3 oz. weights on my B's... didn't feel the need to add weight.



Luv2shoot3D said:


> does it shoot any better since you changed your back bar location


Not who you MSGd before but I'll add: doesn't shoot better but AIMS better... very much! Gets on target fast and stays put. Seems like the closer you get the weights to the bottom cam, the better the balance. I don't like my side bar to swing way out, nor do I want it straight back... it has plenty of clearance though.


----------



## Triple Droptine (Sep 25, 2012)

Can you get quick disconnects for the side and front stabs? Seems like it would be a big PITA to take these off every time you wanted to put the bow in the case.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Triple Droptine said:


> Can you get quick disconnects for the side and front stabs? Seems like it would be a big PITA to take these off every time you wanted to put the bow in the case.


Yes.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Both of mine have quick disconnects. I mounted my sidebar on the hole below the stringstop now. Holds way better for me


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Best pick I have of my Z7 right now. I will get a better one later. Doinker unity package large. 15" front with 4oz and 12" rear with 10oz. Hold great and it has helped my shooting quite a bit.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Two different bows this year with back bars.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

heres my Diy bracket....needs a coat of bedliner before October but works for the summer....I made mine so it will hinge straight down making it flat against the bow...I also made a bracket so I can put it in the case with it on...hate taking stuff apart or putting it together in the dark/cold


----------



## C_McK (Jan 12, 2014)

Bbd16 said:


> View attachment 1844473
> 
> 
> 10 inches out front and 8 on the side 3 oz up front 5 oz oz the rear.
> Thats on cst


That is a sweet looking set up. The red accent really pops


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

here is a better pic of my Z7


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

rednecbowhunter said:


> here is a better pic of my Z7


Very nice Z7! I had one and it was a great bow.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Anybody else got their side bar hunting set-ups dialed in?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't wait to get my Do inker Unity 12, 10 set. Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

chasemukluk said:


> I can't wait to get my Do inker Unity 12, 10 set. Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.


Please keep us posted on how it works out for you.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

II've got a spyder turbo with a 10" bee stinger with 6 oz. on the front and a 6" bee stinger with 8 oz. out the side.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

hoyt669 said:


> II've got a spyder turbo with a 10" bee stinger with 6 oz. on the front and a 6" bee stinger with 8 oz. out the side.


I just pulled the trigger on the 10.8 Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme Kit. GULP!

I hope the hell I like it cuz I've never shot a side bar before and never shot anything more than 6" off the front.


----------



## Khearon10 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 32 alphamax with Bernies 14" front and 8" side with 2oz in the front and 8oz on side


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

My Doinker Unity will finally be here tomorrow! Took forever!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> My Doinker Unity will finally be here tomorrow! Took forever!


What size did you get ? I'm looking at ordering one this week.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

12 10. It is 12" with QD, weights and bracket.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

It is finally here! Just got my medium Doinker Unity Package. Came with 2 QD's and the offset mount. Also includes the 14oz of weight and two packages of screws for the weights. I just threw it on there quick and shot it in the basement. Took a couple pics too!


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

My rig will be set up with Vendetta 8" bars front and back (unknown amount of weight, 14 oz coming). Shrewd side bar with QD. I cannot wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> It is finally here! Just got my medium Doinker Unity Package. Came with 2 QD's and the offset mount. Also includes the 14oz of weight and two packages of screws for the weights. I just threw it on there quick and shot it in the basement. Took a couple pics too!
> View attachment 1885297
> 
> View attachment 1885298


They come with 2 quick disconnects ? I thought only one. Or did you call and order additional one ? Does it come with the eye bolt to mount the bracket somewhere else other than where you got it ?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Huntin Hard said:


> They come with 2 quick disconnects ? I thought only one. Or did you call and order additional one ? Does it come with the eye bolt to mount the bracket somewhere else other than where you got it ?


Mine came with two. I thought it was only supposed to be one as well. Not sure what I bolt you mean, so I would guess no? 

I have been shooting without a stab for about a month now so it seems pretty heavy with all the weight. I took 4oz off the front for now and added one to the back. 

Can't wait to play around with the weight.


----------



## Scowd (Dec 1, 2013)

tagged


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

tag


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> Mine came with two. I thought it was only supposed to be one as well. Not sure what I bolt you mean, so I would guess no?
> 
> I have been shooting without a stab for about a month now so it seems pretty heavy with all the weight. I took 4oz off the front for now and added one to the back.
> 
> Can't wait to play around with the weight.


Okay thank you. I will call them tomorrow


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

See a lot of new E32 and 35's. Lets hear some more stab set-ups! Bump


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I think I have gone thru all of these. I am in the process of making stabs for my DNA. I can cut the carbon any length I want but if someone has a DNA with front and back stabs, I would like a good starting lenth to work with. It's like arrows, once you cut and glue them, you are almost SOL. This will be a hunting rig, so I don't want the back one to be too long. Any guidance would be appriciated.
Ches.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Ches said:


> Ok, I think I have gone thru all of these. I am in the process of making stabs for my DNA. I can cut the carbon any length I want but if someone has a DNA with front and back stabs, I would like a good starting lenth to work with. It's like arrows, once you cut and glue them, you are almost SOL. This will be a hunting rig, so I don't want the back one to be too long. Any guidance would be appriciated.
> Ches.


Man, I've never had a back bar I thought was cumbersome on a hunting bow (up to 12"). Personally, i wouldn't start with any less than 10". Somewhere around here you could find pics of my old DNA SP. I ran a 10" front and back on it from memory.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I guess I'm the minority that doesn't need lbs of unnecessary weight hanging in every direction in order to kill record book animals. Shaking my head.......


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

bighunterguy said:


> I guess I'm the minority that doesn't need lbs of unnecessary weight hanging in every direction in order to kill record book animals. Shaking my head.......


What if it improved your shooting?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> I guess I'm the minority that doesn't need lbs of unnecessary weight hanging in every direction in order to kill record book animals. Shaking my head.......


That makes no sense ?? If people shoot better they shouldn't do it ? If you shoot 4" groups at 40 that'll kill deer but switch to side bar and shoot 2" groups wouldn't that make you feel more confident.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> I guess I'm the minority that doesn't need lbs of unnecessary weight hanging in every direction in order to kill record book animals. Shaking my head.......


SMH at the attitude. 

If you don't like it or think you need it...then don't use it. No one has suggested otherwise. I don't think the OP or any subsequent posts said "if you don't use multiple rods and lots of weight you're a punk".

I shoot target bows all year long that weigh upwards of 8 lbs. I prefer my hunting bow to aim and feel like my target bow. Do I need the weight to make my average shot of well under 20 yards from a treestand? No. But, I like it....mostly in practice around the range or house. Most of my practice time is spent at 65-80 yards. Why? Because I like it and the practice, confidence and equipment sure don't hurt me when I'm sitting in treestand where my longest potential shot is 30 yards.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Btw here is my large doinker unity package on.









That's my 40 yard group...went from 4" group to this.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> What if it improved your shooting?


It in no doubt improves shooting that's why I have em on my target bows but its not needed in a hunting setup. All it adds is cumbersome weight. I guess if you're the hunter who walks in 100 yards to a treestand and sits it should be fine.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> SMH at the attitude.
> 
> If you don't like it or think you need it...then don't use it. No one has suggested otherwise. I don't think the OP or any subsequent posts said "if you don't use multiple rods and lots of weight you're a punk".
> 
> I shoot target bows all year long that weigh upwards of 8 lbs. I prefer my hunting bow to aim and feel like my target bow. Do I need the weight to make my average shot of well under 20 yards from a treestand? No. But, I like it....mostly in practice around the range or house. Most of my practice time is spent at 65-80 yards. Why? Because I like it and the practice, confidence and equipment sure don't hurt me when I'm sitting in treestand where my longest potential shot is 30 yards.


Oh I thought this thread was titled the following:

Lets talk side bar stabilization set-ups on hunting rigs? 

Lets hear some "OPINONS" and see some set-ups? Is it a passing fad or the wave of the future?
Oh, and if its working for you please share your set-up specs! 

I simply gave my opinion. Sorry you don't like my attitude but if everyone spent more time on their hunting skills than their unnecessary stabilizer setups they'd be more successful. We live in an era where we have the ability to kill chipmunks at 60 yards with a bow but yet we're lousy hunters. Hmmmm....
Again if anyone finds this offensive I'm sorry! Just giving my "opinion"


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> ....if everyone spent more time on their hunting skills than their unnecessary stabilizer setups they'd be more successful.


You won't find me disagreeing with that part.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Tmorelli
I will look for it. I think I will stay a little shorter on the back bar, I don't think I want it too far back of my string, even thou I know longer is better. I might even play around with some PVC pipe to get me close, who knows!
Ches.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Ches said:


> Tmorelli
> I will look for it. I think I will stay a little shorter on the back bar, I don't think I want it too far back of my string, even thou I know longer is better. I might even play around with some PVC pipe to get me close, who knows!
> Ches.












I think that might be a 10+8. I ran so many combos I can't remember. 

Where you mount the back rod will make a big diff (perceived length wise and aiming) I run most of my bows with a lower rear mount. This one held better for me with it up higher.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

tmorelli
Thanks. I tried a search under your name and one under DNA SP, could not find the post in either, but then I didn't know what to look for either (subject). I think I have the same backbar mount as shown but have a Cobra double back or something like that to fold the front bar up when not in use. Man, you have a lot of weight on your back bar. Don't think I will be taking it that far. Front bar will be short enough to fold up and clear sight, I hope.

Ches.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Ches said:


> tmorelli
> Thanks. I tried a search under your name and one under DNA SP, could not find the post in either, but then I didn't know what to look for either (subject). I think I have the same backbar mount as shown but have a Cobra double back or something like that to fold the front bar up when not in use. Man, you have a lot of weight on your back bar. Don't think I will be taking it that far.
> 
> Ches.


I think that was about 12 oz. I don't recall what I ended up having on the front.


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone running these on a Bear Motive?? If so would like to see your setup......thx


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

bighunterguy said:


> It in no doubt improves shooting that's why I have em on my target bows but its not needed in a hunting setup. All it adds is cumbersome weight. I guess if you're the hunter who walks in 100 yards to a treestand and sits it should be fine.


So you are saying that in effect, a target deserves more accuracy than a living animal....??? You say we all need to work on our hunting skills , and yet you admittedly say that you shoot better with a sidebar than without , and will not use one in a hunting situation , where in my opinion accuracy is much more important in order to achieve a clean kill, but because its "cumbersome " you won't use it even though you shoot better with it. Makes no sense to me for you to say that we should all strive to be better hunters , which I completely agree with, yet you also refuse to use a setup that makes you more accurate on a live animal, thus making you a better, more accurate hunter. No one said to hunt with a 30" front bar and a 15" back bar with 20 ounces on the back and 10 or more on the front. You can achieve a target quality balance , which is what side stabilization accomplishes in the first place , with shorter bars with correctly placed weights in a much more compact package. I personally run a 10" up front and with weights and a Limbsaver dampener equals out to 11 3/4" with my qdc, and an 8" back bar angled down and weighted correctly with another Limbsaver dampener and it equals out to around 11 inches , give or take. I hunt some rough territory and have never had a problem at all with the weight of my setup or it being " cumbersome" in any way. 
If you can make a better shot on an animal then why not make it ....


----------



## InZanity (May 31, 2014)

If you buy all the items separate it is around 40 dollars cheaper, that is if you get the side bar with quick disconnect instead of the sidebar elite.


chasemukluk said:


> Well, lot's of things are back ordered with all the new Bee Stinger products coming out soon. Here is what I have come up with.
> 
> Direct From Bee Stinger and AEP: $269.75 including shipping from both places. (Everything I need available)
> 
> ...


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

InZanity said:


> If you buy all the items separate it is around 40 dollars cheaper, that is if you get the side bar with quick disconnect instead of the sidebar elite.


I ended up buying the Doinker Unity package and have been really happy with it.


----------



## InZanity (May 31, 2014)

Oh ok, Good deal!


chasemukluk said:


> I ended up buying the Doinker Unity package and have been really happy with it.


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

DJ Trout said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the 10.8 Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme Kit. GULP!
> 
> I hope the hell I like it cuz I've never shot a side bar before and never shot anything more than 6" off the front.


How's this setup working got you? I just bought this setup and have been playing around with the weights/back bar angle, trying to get some consistency. (It's me, not the bow)


----------



## Archer_32 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dan Mallia said:


> How's this setup working got you? I just bought this setup and have been playing around with the weights/back bar angle, trying to get some consistency. (It's me, not the bow)


I was thinking of doing the same thing... anyone with experience with this setup?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Archer_32 said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing... anyone with experience with this setup?


I bought the doinker unity package in 12 and 10 inches. I noticed a significant difference in how stable I was when I added more weight. I think I have like 3 oz up front and 9 oz out the back. With the short bars, less weight equaled more movement for me.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I am fortunate that the local shop builds their own custom carbon stabilizers. They have many demo sizes and weights so you can find just the right balance. The fact that the owner of the shop is a great shot and extremely knowledgeable helps a ton. I got this bow and needed more weight for it to hold steady. Turned out a back bar was just the right ticket to balance this thing out with 6 oz of weight on it.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of these rigs would definitely not work out of most of the stands I hunt. I have been using a side weight/bar since before it became fashionable. For me it was/is more about getting the bow to sit plumb in my hand without having to force it. Anybody that hunts on a hillside and doesnt realize how it affects how you hold the bow without a sidebar on the bow should try drawing their bow without watching the bubble on their level and see just how far off that bubble is when they settle in at anchor. A canted bow can have a devastating impact on shot placement. So I set my bow up so it sits level in different circumstances without my needing to correct it.

For my setup, I use a 8" B-Stinger up front (w/approx 6oz weights) and an old 6" Doinker side rod with the doinker removed and just weights (approx 5oz)added to the bar.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

No on using homemade side stabilizers? Who makes an affordable bracket so you can attach a homemade front and side stab?


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Tuningfreak said:


> Some of these rigs would definitely not work out of most of the stands I hunt. I have been using a side weight/bar since before it became fashionable. For me it was/is more about getting the bow to sit plumb in my hand without having to force it. Anybody that hunts on a hillside and doesnt realize how it affects how you hold the bow without a sidebar on the bow should try drawing their bow without watching the bubble on their level and see just how far off that bubble is when they settle in at anchor. A canted bow can have a devastating impact on shot placement. So I set my bow up so it sits level in different circumstances without my needing to correct it.


I tuned my bow/arrows to the shot, not to plumb. So I have to force the bubble back into correct position, but it tightened up my groups due to whatever happens after the shot.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

I have sense changed the weights around and moved the side up and in some.
Carbofast X-tinct Stabs. 11.5" front with 2.6oz and 8" side with 10.4oz


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

What mount are you guys using for Bee Stingers to put the bar on the lower portion of your risers?


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Wade B said:


> I tuned my bow/arrows to the shot, not to plumb. So I have to force the bubble back into correct position, but it tightened up my groups due to whatever happens after the shot.
> View attachment 1983218
> 
> View attachment 1983219


Whatever works for you. 
But for me, if the bow isnt sitting effortlessly plumb in my hand at full draw when Im on a hillside then I have to worry about watching the bubble and making a shot and watching the game animal. In the heat of the moment.... that is a lot to do. I know from experimentation that when the bow is balanced the way I prefer it, I dont have to concern myself with the bubble on those hillsides. Thats what works for me.


Wade B said:


> I tuned my bow/arrows to the shot, not to plumb. So I have to force the bubble back into correct position, but it tightened up my groups due to whatever happens after the shot.
> View attachment 1983218
> 
> View attachment 1983219


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

I run this set up on the line, 3D, and in the stand. Blind hunting I will drop the front bar. I only walk a couple hundred yards at the most then craw up in a tree.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

What bow is that? ^^^^


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is my 2012 PSE Dream Season EVO in Skullworks with DOINKER Platinum hunter stabilizers. Love them!

DOINK ON!


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

CST, 10" Bee Stinger w/ 2oz front, 8" Bee Stinger w/ 10oz back


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Katera xl


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

You guys that are using these sidebars for hunting do you use it to shoot with your quiver on or off. I don't shoot with a quiver on but would this still help improve my accuracy?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

jose logan said:


> You guys that are using these sidebars for hunting do you use it to shoot with your quiver on or off. I don't shoot with a quiver on but would this still help improve my accuracy?


Quiver off.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

My CST with 6" + 4" suppression mount off front. Doinker platinum fully adjustable mount with 8" Doinker off the side. Still working on finding the sweet spot but they help hold steady when shooting 50 plus yards!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Quiver off


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

OK thanks I'm liking the idea off this and wanting to try it out.


----------



## Hoghunter16 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm about to put the bee stinger sport extreme 10.8 kit on my Mathews hopefully I like it.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Let us know how you like it I'm.interested


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey all, I went to a side bar set up last winter for spots and 3d. Went with a 12, 10 set up. Went to set up my bow for bow season and could not get rid of the sidebar. Love the set up.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Never fight your sights level again with a front bar, back bar, and adding proper weight. We can set you up. Josh, Blue Line Archery


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Got an elite energy 32 comin and want to put a side bar on. Im thinking 10" out front and 8" on the side. What stabilizers would u recommend?


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Doinker and Bee Stinger have some packages you can buy.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

I see some people have riser mounted and some are not. Is there a difference?


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine came with the bracket that comes off the front. A lot of guys shoot their back bar off the riser. Just a feel thing and it gets the weight a little lower on the bow.
Only reason I haven't tried it is cost of the bracket.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Hoghunter16 (Nov 23, 2014)

finally done with the new set up.


----------



## Hoghunter16 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mathews Drenalin. With Hogg father, and bee stinger sport hunter extreme 10.8 kit. Love it so far


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Im playing around with it. So far the best set up was like 10oz up front and 8oz in the back.


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

Just recently added side bar, does make it more stable no weight yet just getting use to them still more to experiment with to come down the road. A positive addition.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Both of my bows are setup for hunting situations. Both are setup with the side bar mounted to the back of the riser.


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

*My E35*

My E35 and B-Stingers


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

The stokerized ss1 revolver kills 2 birds with one stone. Here it is on my e35 hunting setup.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

New sidebar setup... 10" out front and 7" plus weights out back...


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

My other one I have homemade offset bracket... 10" out front 6" out back... Makes it legal for bowhunter in IBO (single point of connection)


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Or you can use a ktech infinity stabilizer. I added a b stinger weight onto the end of it for added weight. Here it is on my e35 hunting setup. This is a good option if you don't need a ton of weight on the side.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's the setup I went with on my Ion. Really liking how it feels
12" front, 10" side with a drop arm on the mount


----------

